# dairy free probiotic drink



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I have just been on the web and found a probiotic fruit drink that is dairy free, called proviva shot, its available at asda and sainsburys, available in different flavours. I havnt tried it, does any body know anything about it or tried it, might be worth looking at for those lactose intolerant. Maybe Ian Ramsey has some ideas._PS. An update, apparently, they no longer distribute in the uk. But this website is a company in bristol and does a mail order on vegetarian produce and diary free produce. www.vegetarian.org.uk


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiSorry, i missed this one!!! i havent tried it but i have heard very good reviews about it. it used to be called aviva, but no one brought it so they relaunched it. it also contains a reasonable amount of bacteria too providing teh manufacturer is being honest about the numbers!cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi Ianany ideas as to where it can be bought. ????


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi CherryI dont know, but i will look in to it and find out. i know tesco where supposed to be stocking it but as yet they havent.cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, much appreciated, The supermarkets i find dont stock much in the way of probiotics, its hard to find anything much, except Yakult.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I was looking to get a dairy free probiotic. Can those acidipiluss (spelling error I know) probiotic tablets replace them though?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Assuming you find a good brand (that has the right bacteria and all that) in it the pills will work like the stuff growing in a dairy or soy product will.Often you need to go to an organic/whole foods/health food type store to get a soy or rice milk yogurt. However I have seen Stoneybrook Farms Soy yogurt for infants in some grocery stores.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

I was recommended to go on probiotics and take a tablespoon of golden linseed for about 3 weeks by my dietician. I'm not sure which probiotics but Ian has posted that same sentence with about 8 diff. bacteria strains in them. I'm also going to take Yeast vLite (Caffiene + vitamin B12) as I suspect yeast overgrowth;dietician said that's fine too but all these is a bit too much I reckon.Do you think it's worth taking the H2 breath test? My GP is strongly opposed to it but I see no reason to take it.Thanks for suggesting the soy/rice milk but from my own experience, I can't tolerate soy (bloating) and rice milk seems to do nothing much like cow's milk (except of course it's less in fat).


----------

